# bling bling green *****



## snowkei (Jan 16, 2008)

hello ladies, I got my parrot last week and totally in love with it!!but who won't? 

I always love green color and did this today, playing with my new toy--UD glitterliner!!








what I use
[face]
RMK cream foundation #102
KP loose powder #20

[brow]
shiseido elixir brow pencil

[eyes]
MAC lll #aqualine
MAC e/s #parrot. stormwash. big t. carbon. julep
MAC fluidine #blacktrack
UD glitterliner #distortion
ardell lashes #111

[cheek]
NARS blush #lovejoy
MAC MSF #dark

[lips]
MAC l/s #freckle tone
MAC l/g #precocious


without glitterliner









apply it all over the e/s


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

Your skin is AMAZING.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 16, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 16, 2008)

You look stunning.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

This look is so beautiful on you as always!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 16, 2008)

omg! amazing!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't have much to say except "Hoooooooooot"


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 16, 2008)

This is amazing!  I always love your looks!!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## kattybadatty (Jan 16, 2008)

wow i really love that color on you! great job


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

i absolutly love this x


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_This look is so beautiful on you as always!_

 
I second this too!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 16, 2008)

i loveeeeeeee this!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Really gorgeous.  I love this!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## Margarita (Jan 16, 2008)

Your looks are always so amazing! It's gorgeous!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jan 16, 2008)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous !!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very vibrant!


----------



## n_c (Jan 16, 2008)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 16, 2008)

Totally lovin' it


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 16, 2008)

That color looks amazing on you.


----------



## nikki (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 16, 2008)

this is an absolutely stunning look on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  beautiful!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 16, 2008)

Like totally HOT!!!  Glitter is good!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## Jot (Jan 16, 2008)

Simply stunning x


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 16, 2008)

So, so pretty!  And, I *love* how your eyes match your top!  Cute!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2008)

Such a fabulous shade on you!


----------



## nunu (Jan 16, 2008)

soo pretty! i love it!


----------



## dewinter (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work!
Its bad that I havent got big T ...


----------



## Edie (Jan 16, 2008)

I must stop looking at your posts....everytime I do, I add to my 'To Buy' list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful...as always!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 16, 2008)

this is so pretty! would you please do a tut?


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 16, 2008)

ooOOooOooh! this is my fav look from you recently!  i love it when you do bright fun colors!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 17, 2008)

that looks FANTASTIC!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love the glitter


----------



## ashleydenise (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Melissa_Bee (Jan 17, 2008)

Soooooo beautiful! I love it! You truly look amazing.


----------



## c12345 (Jan 17, 2008)

As ALWAYS your look and skills is fabulous! 

You can pull off any colour, and your brows look especially good!


----------



## misswillow (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the best uses of Parrot I've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(If you ever feel like doing a tute on this I wouldn't mind... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## User67 (Jan 17, 2008)

You look amazing in green!


----------



## magi (Jan 17, 2008)

You are so pretty... The eye make up is not really pompous or something, but it looks only GORGEOUS on you... And the matching shirt is so nice. You are THE pretty :-D


----------



## mandragora (Jan 17, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous and your skin is flawless.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 17, 2008)

so stunning!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

gorgeous! as always


----------



## sirensofsilence (Jan 17, 2008)

I keep going back and forth on whether I want to pick up Parrot. You're doing a pretty good job of convincing me!


----------



## Saints (Jan 17, 2008)

Amazing! Love your sweater also, such a nice green


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 17, 2008)

You always look fabulous and glamourous, and your skin looks flawless.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ohhhh My Godddd!!!! You are so awesome


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 17, 2008)

Such a beautiful vibrant look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh wow. do you go around looking like this? I'm sure you stop a lot of traffic hun!


----------



## keik614 (Jan 18, 2008)

your skin is flawless!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Another stunning look! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in love! this is so pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 18, 2008)

oooh i like this! very vey pretty =D


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 18, 2008)

One of my favourite looks on you, I love it!!!!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jan 19, 2008)

this looks SO AMAZING!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 19, 2008)

I love it.  You're eyebrows are getting hotter and hotter!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Jan 19, 2008)

Please do a tutorial for this! It's simply amazing!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keik614* 

 
_your skin is flawless!_

 
I agree, You have such beautiful skin! And the eye colors you chose are gorgeous!

I also 2nd the tutorial request


----------



## Pei (Jan 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jan 19, 2008)

tutorial for this would be amazing


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, always stunning


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jan 20, 2008)

Outrageously StuNNing!!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Jan 20, 2008)

that's soooo beautiful!!!! love it love it!


----------



## mistella (Jan 20, 2008)

really prettyyy, i love your brows


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 20, 2008)

Incredible as always-your blending is spectacular! Teals really suit you


----------



## hey (Jan 21, 2008)

tutorial please =]


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 21, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 21, 2008)

Your skin is spectacular and I love the use of glitter all over your lid. Superb, you know we want a tutorial now, right?


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 21, 2008)

This is hot~


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Too gorgeous for words!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 21, 2008)

love it.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I'll do a tut next time...maybe


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jan 30, 2008)

so prettty


----------



## Renee (Jan 31, 2008)

love it! tutorial, please!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 31, 2008)

this looks so hot.excellent job


----------



## perfect010 (Jan 31, 2008)

ooo that looks so pretty!! u r so pretty and ur makeup just makes u look prettier! hehe <3 awesome color choices by the way!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 17, 2008)

beautifull


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 17, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!  That color looks so awesome on you!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 19, 2008)

love it love it love it!! ur placement and blending are soo enviable!!! and the lips- perfect!


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks stunning on you


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

GOODNESS!!

love it!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 20, 2008)

Woah! Your stunning, so pretty! Also love the colour!


----------



## zaza (Jul 30, 2012)

So sad, I can't see the pics, the links seem broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anyway, I've always hidden my eyes behind huge glasses... this era is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(sorry if I made mistakes, I'm frenchie)


----------

